# PE Exam seating assignment and site directions



## LMAO (Oct 6, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has received these yet? I have paid State and NCEES dues and received confirmation and NCEES ID#. They also said they'll be sending seating assignment before the test. Have you guys received your seating assignment yet?


----------



## waldo21212 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just got the e-mail yesterday with exam confirmation/seat number, so check your e-mail because I would think you should have it soon or already.


----------



## cableguy (Oct 7, 2010)

I got an email today telling me to log in to my NCEES account and print out my stuff. I have the seat assignment now.


----------



## cocky (Oct 7, 2010)

I got my seat assignment as well through email. I am wondering about the exam timings: AM session - break time - PM session.

My authorization card only included reporting time 7:15am. Any thoughts?


----------



## waldo21212 (Oct 8, 2010)

My understanding for times is:

Report at 7:15 am (per the seat assignment)

Am Session start 8:00 am

Am session end/Lunch Break 12:00 pm

Lunch break end/Pm session start 1:00 pm

Pm session end 5:00 pm


----------



## nmh0408 (Oct 8, 2010)

waldo21212 said:


> My understanding for times is:
> Report at 7:15 am (per the seat assignment)
> 
> Am Session start 8:00 am
> ...



What stae(s) you guys are in?


----------



## HokieGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

In Virginia it was report at 7:15, start at 8:00, but then you have all of the things you have to fill out and get all of the rules read to you and we didn't get started until 8:20. Stop at 12:20, but you can't get up until all of the tests have been picked up and counted, which took about 15-20 minutes. We got an hour for lunch (not all places did) and we reconvened around 1:30-1:45. Then we had the same song and dance of filling out all of the answer sheets and whatnot. We didn't start until 2:00 in the afternoon, which had us stopping at 6:00 and then it took them 15 minutes to collect all of the exams. It was 6:15 before I got out of there.

But, that was just the way Northern Virginia did it.


----------

